# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Домашняя засолка рыбы

## Irina

Домашняя засолка рыбы – один из тех нехитрых навыков, которые наши предки считали само собой разумеющимся, а мы уже основательно подзабыли, предпочитая покупать то, что можно сделать самостоятельно. Ну что ж, возможно, мне удастся убедить вас в том, что те несколько минут, которые вы на это потратите, вернутся к вам сторицей – ведь помимо вполне очевидной (и весьма заметной) экономии, вы получите рыбу куда более свежую и отвечающую вашим вкусам, чем та, что проделала долгий путь до вашего холодильника, задыхаясь в полиэтилене.

*Семга слабой соли*

10 порций

1 кг. филе семги с кожей
4 ст.л. крупной соли
1 ст.л. сахара
1 ч.л. черного перца
несколько веточек укропа


Для начала нам нужна как можно более свежая, без дураков, рыба – так что идеально было бы купить целую семгу, заглянув перед этим в ее глаза и жабры, и затем разделать ее на филе. Но, возможно, вы предпочли купить уже разделанное филе, и вот оно лежит перед вами. Дальше все очень просто – мы ведь не изобретаем ничего нового, а пользуемся давно известным и проверенным временем способом. Для начала раздавите в ступке или смелите в мельнице перец, грубо нарежьте зелень укропа и размешайте все с крупной солью и сахаром.

Разрежьте рыбу на две части, возьмите подходящую по размеру посудину, металлическую или пластиковую, и распределите на ее дне немного смеси для засолки. Возьмите половину филе, как следует натрите ее смесью и уложите филе кожей вниз. Проделайте то же самое со второй половиной, уложите на первую кожей вверх, а сверху равномерно разбросайте оставшуюся смесь соли, сахара и прочего. Придавите рыбу грузом и уберите в холодильник на 1-2 суток, в зависимости от желаемой степени солености, а на “полпути” переверните рыбу, чтобы она просолилась равномерно. Готовая рыба хранится в холодильнике около недели, съедается еще быстрее – только не забудьте удалить с нее соль, когда она будет готова.

----------


## Sanych

Мы бывает иногда не засолку конечно, а так, побаловаться. Селёдку нарезаем кусочками и в банку. Заливаем раст. маслом разбавленным уксусом немного. И лучком пересыпаем. Зимой, под картошечку, очень даже хорошо идёт. Да и без кортошечки под водочку не хуже по случаю

----------

